# Surprises at christmas Mountain



## rapmarks (Jun 18, 2006)

I just received an email from our HOA.  New manager and asst. manager coming for Chirstmas Mountain.  Bluegreen never announced it, but the manager has been gone since Jan or Feb and Rebecca has been acting manager.  they never even mentioned this at our HOA meeting last Sunday.  
Anyhow, Rebecca is leaving, someone called Josh Grisham, a Bluegreen employee will be the new asst. gen. manager and someone from the Kalahari is coming on July 17 to take over as general manager.
This follows the resignation of several managers and people in important positions at the resort.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 18, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> I just received an email from our HOA.  New manager and asst. manager coming for Chirstmas Mountain.  Bluegreen never announced it, but the manager has been gone since Jan or Feb and Rebecca has been acting manager.  they never even mentioned this at our HOA meeting last Sunday.
> Anyhow, Rebecca is leaving, someone called Josh Grisham, a Bluegreen employee will be the new asst. gen. manager and someone from the Kalahari is coming on July 17 to take over as general manager.
> This follows the resignation of several managers and people in important positions at the resort.



Do you know why they are leaving?


----------



## brucecz (Jun 19, 2006)

I talked to Rebecca late last week congradulate her on her promotion and what a fine job reservations does for us.

She did not mention that she was  leaving.

Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 19, 2006)

Usually what happens is that Bluegreen corporate comes to town, and someone in management leaves, quit or fired, who knows.  
The bar manager left because she was blamed for  the drop in bar business.  This despite the fact that they took away the 10% discount and refused to let employees in t he bar in the evening. Noone has been in charge of the bar and restaurant since Feb or March. As of Friday, there was no schedule for the coming week for bar employees.    Lots of people were boycotting Mulligan's because of these decisions.  In fact 13 people from the mountain were at a different restaurant Friday night, and we all came separately. 

REbecca has made all the decisions in the resort since this winter.  The head of accounting quit or is quitting and I guess these people and others let Bluegreen know the reasons.  The climate has been negative since we returned from Florida.  Also on thursday or Friday a higher up in sales was replaced.  On Thursday a friend hinted something was happening, something bad, but wouldn't say more.  
This resort is being run from Florida, which doesn't work.  Rebecca has been in charge of everything, she was head of maintenance, the resort, everything.  Probably way too much for someone who started out of high school, has no training except in reservations.  Much of the anger of the residents, golf members, staff , was directed at her.  It may be unfairly directed at her, I don't know.  But she does nothing to appease, explain, or justify any decisions.  She refused to meet with owners who asked to discuss some of the changes with her. 
I can't believe that corporate never bothered to tell anyone, even our boards, that the previous manager was gone.  Some employees didn't even know.  
I am seeing what I have seen for the past 18 years, real problems with management and decisons that are bad for the resort. People who only come for a week don't notice these things, people who are here all the time, who support the restaurant when there are no tourists, do notice.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 21, 2006)

Rebecca is going to Fairfield.  She is leaving july 1st and has a good job there.  she will be an area manager.
I can't blame her if she is getting one job, instead of having to do two or three jobs as she has been for the past several months.  With someone coming over from Kalahari, this is the first time I recall them ever hiring from another local resort, usually a corporate employee from another resort.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay, final comment.  
Rebecca applied to be general manager (she was acting general manager). 
she did not get the job, so she looked elsewhere.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us up to date with information.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you Pat, for the inside information on resort management. I always try and read between the lines to figure out what possible, other reasons may be for some actions. And sometimes, as Freud said once, "A cigar is a cigar."


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 8, 2006)

The new assistant manager is already making waves.  
New rule at Mulligan's, only one coupon for table.  So if two couples to out to eat together with the Entertrainment Card, only one couple may use the card.

this really hurts our golf group, last night we were the only one with the Dells Coupon Book coupon, but if someone else had it, we could not use it.  We go in with groups of 10 or sometimes 28, so chances are more than one will have the coupon.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 9, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> The new assistant manager is already making waves.
> New rule at Mulligan's, only one coupon for table.  So if two couples to out to eat together with the Entertrainment Card, only one couple may use the card.
> 
> this really hurts our golf group, last night we were the only one with the Dells Coupon Book coupon, but if someone else had it, we could not use it.  We go in with groups of 10 or sometimes 28, so chances are more than one will have the coupon.



Do you know the number punched off the regular Entertainment card? This goes against Entertainment card rules which states up to three cards per party may use it. Do other restaurants in the area use an Entertainment Card? I have one from another area but the punch cards are all the same.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 9, 2006)

I know it is against Entertainment Card Policy. We tried to get the asst. manager to come over to our group, but he didn't.

Here are Entertainment numbers for the area:
Essen House #49, downtown Dells
Mesa Grille #6  at Chula Vista Resort
Glacier Rock #61, Hwy 12 Baraboo
Mexicali Rose $50, at the bridge
Mulligans #105
Wintergreen #40, Hwy 12 exit
Farm Kitchen #32, at entrance to Devil's Lake State Park
Hooty's #42. next to Farm Kitchen
We sometimes stop in Janesville for lunch or dinner at Alfresco in the Best Western, #7.  

I strongly suspect that Mulligan's will pull out of all coupon books next year.  The head waitress says they lose money with the coupons.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 10, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> I know it is against Entertainment Card Policy. We tried to get the asst. manager to come over to our group, but he didn't.
> 
> Here are Entertainment numbers for the area:
> Essen House #49, downtown Dells
> ...



Thanks a lot! Are they all buy one get one like in other entertainment books? That is outrageous the asst. manager blew you off.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 10, 2006)

Who knows how much effort the waitress really made to get him to come over?  The waitress quoted us $16.95 for the tilapia special, when we left the restaurant it was posted at $10.95 so I don't take anything she says with much credence.

Yes, those are all two for one, up to a certain dollar limit.


----------

